# Threading an 870 shotgun barrel



## TOW (Jul 21, 2015)

I've got an older Remington 870 Wingmaster that has a fixed modified barrel. I'm wanting to have it threaded to accept RemChokes.

I had the name of a gun smith down that way that did it very reasonably priced and lost it. 

Can you all give me some help on that?

Thanks


----------



## frankwright (Jul 21, 2015)

I don't know about down here but members of the Shotgun World website all use this guy. Nothing to lose, give him a call.

http://users.dls.net/~rdouglas/MikeOrlen.pdf


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 22, 2015)

Mike Orlen is great. 

I also use http://www.sumtoycustoms.com


----------



## RogerB (Jul 31, 2015)

You will need thin walls, Briley is the best.


----------



## bonecollector (Aug 16, 2015)

trulock chokes whigham ga.


----------



## jglenn (Aug 17, 2015)

weigh the cost of having chokes installed on your barrel verses a good used Remington or hastings barrel that already is setup for chokes.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Aug 18, 2015)

Cabela's sells several kinds of Rem 870 shotgun barrels that use the "RemChoke" interchangeable choke tubes for about $200-$250.

I see online several gunsmiths charge about the same amount for threading a plain barrel to accept choke tubes.

This one gunsmith, on e-bay, says his normal price is only $99 and he'll thread it for any of several of the most popular brands of choke tubes.  That's probably a good deal if he's legit and experienced.
(take out the string of Y's and insert the http to make this a real link).


YYYYYYY.ebay.com/itm/Shotgun-Barrel-screw-in-choke-barrel-installation-service-12-20-Ga-1100-1200-/200782024878


----------



## Offroadtek (Aug 19, 2015)

Ebay for new barrel already threaded.


----------

